# GOTM September 2010 (nominations)



## DDDorian (Aug 2, 2010)

(I was away for almost two months, ie pretty much straight after I posted the last thread, so sorry for the delay. If you guys notice shit is lagging behind, PM me or one of the other mods about it)

Anyway, you know the drill - you can nominate one guitar for GOTM and second three other nominations with a "+1". Nominations are for seven-string guitars only and each nomination must include a picture of the guitar and a link to the thread in which it was posted. Go!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm nominating Sebastian's "somewhat" FF-inspired KxK:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126494-sebastians-new-kxk-f-yeaaaah.html

Here she is:


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like to nominate miraz's Keller 7 string:




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126707-ngd-custom-keller-lefthanded-7-string.html#post2086048


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 5, 2010)

I nominate ephrion's Carvin DC727!






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126363-ngd-carvin-dc727.html


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 5, 2010)

My immediate runner-up is djpharoah's Ibanez RG7-CT (with cream pickups):






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ibanez-prestige-content-youtube-vid-pics.html

It was very hard for me to choose, but at least this way they both get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thor1777's Bernie Rico Nemesis








http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126174-ngd-bernie-rico-nemesis.html

+1 to the RG7-CT


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 6, 2010)

Sebastian's KXK. Sick.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 KxK!


----------



## ROAR (Aug 6, 2010)

I nominate Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman:






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html


----------



## Poho (Aug 6, 2010)

ROARitsBrennan said:


> I nominate Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for this. without a doubt the coolest guitar ever.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 7, 2010)

Poho said:


> +1 for this. without a doubt the coolest guitar ever.



+1 also, awesome Guitar


----------



## natspotats (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 iceman
+1 rico


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 miraz's Keller 7 string
+1 iceman


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 on the KxK.


----------



## youheardme (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman

This guitar is godlike


----------



## Pish (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 iceman


----------



## blr5109 (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 KxK
+1 Iceman


----------



## matt397 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nolly's Daemoness





Roo's Daemoness


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I'm nominating Sebastian's "somewhat" FF-inspired KxK:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126494-sebastians-new-kxk-f-yeaaaah.html
> 
> Here she is:


+1 for this


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

thefpb2 said:


> +1 miraz's Keller 7 string
> +1 iceman



This! Love 'em both. The KXK is wicked cool too for a runner up.


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 for the Iceman.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 for djs ibanez ct7


----------



## teqnick (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 for Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman
+1 for Miraz's Keller 7


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## 4Eyes (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 keller
+1 iceman


----------



## synrgy (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 Iceman. That was a rad project/thread to watch develop, and even more rad as a finished instrument.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I'm nominating Sebastian's "somewhat" FF-inspired KxK:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126494-sebastians-new-kxk-f-yeaaaah.html
> 
> Here she is:



+1. Love it. Very sharp.


----------



## winstan69 (Aug 10, 2010)

ICEMAN +1


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 Carvin
I love that Carvin, but I gotta go with the Iceman as well. What a beast.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 10, 2010)

silly edit


----------



## georg_f (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## King Ian (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 KxK


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Nollys Daemoness.


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 Daemoness


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 KxK
+1 BRJ


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 11, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> +1 Nollys Daemoness.



+1


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Nominate Roo's Daemoness






+1 KxK
+1 Nolly's Daemoness


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 Roo


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 11, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Nominate Roo's Daemoness


 
Huge +1


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Roo Water 

Shad


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 roo


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2010)

+1 Roo 
+1 Nolly


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 12, 2010)

AGREED THIS IS THE COOLEST GUITAR HANDS DOWN.....

~A




ROARitsBrennan said:


> I nominate Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Aug 12, 2010)

1+ for Miraz´s Keller 7


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 Roo
+1 Nolly
+1 Iceman


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 roo
+1 nolly
+1 iceman


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 Nolly's daemoness
+1 Roo's daemoness


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 12, 2010)

Woa shit, so many people seconding my iceman! 
Awesome guys, glad to see you all like it! 

Also +1 on both the deamonesses because my iceman just can't compete with those machines. Great guitars


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn it is so hard to choose out of all of these beautiful guitars!

+1 Roo's Daemoness
+1 Iceman


----------



## Invader (Aug 13, 2010)

Tough call, but

+1 Iceman


----------



## BigK (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 roo's
+1 Nolly's

Cant decided between them


----------



## synrgy (Aug 13, 2010)

*edit*

Just re-read the rules (7 strings only). My original vote for the Iceman stands!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 13, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> (I was away for almost two months, ie pretty much straight after I posted the last thread, so sorry for the delay. If you guys notice shit is lagging behind, PM me or one of the other mods about it)
> 
> Anyway, you know the drill - you can nominate one guitar for GOTM and second three other nominations with a "+1". *Nominations are for seven-string guitars only* and each nomination must include a picture of the guitar and a link to the thread in which it was posted. Go!



+1 for the iceman (as an owner i give you kudos for the shape choice)


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 13, 2010)

Iceman!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 Nolly's daemoness
+1 Roo's daemoness


I can't choose between these two works of art either.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I already voted, I am going to +1 Roo's Daemoness and bring Tosin's LACS to the table. You all know the guitar I'm talking about.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Since I already voted, I am going to +1 Roo's Daemoness and bring Tosin's LACS to the table. You all know the guitar I'm talking about.


GOTM is only for 7 strings. Tosin's LACS cannot compete in this competition.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 Roo 
+1 Nolly


----------



## numberonejrio (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 Iceman.
Goddamn that's a beautiful guitar and it was a great build to read.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 13, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> GOTM is only for 7 strings. Tosin's LACS cannot compete in this competition.



Whooops. Forgot it was an 8 for some reason.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Aug 14, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Roo's Daemoness


+! Roo's Daemoness

That thing looks bloody amazing.


----------



## morgasm7 (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness .
+1 Nolly's Daemoness.

Daemoness FTW.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness 
+1 Jeroenofzo's 7-string Iceman


----------



## snigloid (Aug 14, 2010)

WOW +1 7 string ice man!!!! thats sick!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nollys is really beautiful but there is something quite special about that iceman. Totally OG. +1 ICEMAN


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I wish I could +infinite on all of these, but I can't... So I'm just gonna go with this:

+1 Nolly's Daemoness
+1 Roo's Daemoness

And I still have one seconding to spare, just in case some other beautys are posted here


----------



## ire_works (Aug 15, 2010)

1+ iceman


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 15, 2010)

That Iceman is siiiiiiick


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 16, 2010)

Daemoness Custom Cimmerian - Because everything is kill on this guitar but especially because the controls. What they do and where they are located. Near perfect imho. Best inlay too. This guitar would be in my top 10 favorites ever, not just GOTM [as is or with my favorite/different woods used].  to the luthier and the person who envisioned the guitar 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...merian-with-the-ripple-inlay-water-theme.html

+1 for the Iceman 7 string.  Very


----------



## zindrome (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 Roo's
+1 Nolly's


----------



## Seventary (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 miraz's Keller 7 string


----------



## wariomt (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 ICEMAN!


----------



## November5th (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness.One of the most stunning 7-strings ever!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 for Roo's Dæmoness. Even more beautiful in person than in the pictures


----------



## liamh (Aug 16, 2010)

That Iceman is INSANE, +1
Other +1's for Nolly's Zero Point Energy Manipulator and Roo's Daemoness


----------



## jaskasm (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 Roo's Deamoness
+1 Iceman


----------



## beneharris (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 roo's daemoness 
+1 iceman


----------



## Laxdude67 (Aug 19, 2010)

+1 iceman


----------



## Roo (Aug 20, 2010)

+1 On Nollys. We've got to get Dylan some serious notification for these


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 20, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 Roo's Daemoness
+1 Carvin DC727


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 Daemoness

Damn it was close though, while I think that the iceman looks more asethically pleasing IMO, I would rather play the Daemoness.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 iceman.


----------



## Fred (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 Roo and +1 Nolly - both absolutely stunning guitars!


----------



## mhickman2 (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 Roo's

That inlay is beautiful.


----------



## Elijah (Aug 22, 2010)

+ 1 to the blue Daemoness 
Ridiculous guitar man.... Incredible
Just spare all the others of the suspense and just give Roo the GOTM


----------



## UGH (Aug 22, 2010)

Seventary said:


> +1 miraz's Keller 7 string


----------



## Fzau (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 Nolly's Daemoness
+1 Roo's Daemoness

Although the Iceman is sick as well!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 iceman
+1 Roo's Daemoness-gotta love that inlay


----------



## replete (Aug 23, 2010)

+1 Nollys Daemoness


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 23, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness


----------



## DarkMythras (Aug 23, 2010)

+1 iceman im a sucker for explorer-ish guitars
+1 for each daemoness those things are sex in superstrat form


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 23, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness


----------



## Valserp (Aug 23, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness
+1 Iceman


----------



## daemonessaxes (Aug 24, 2010)

These fell from my hand so naturally I'm casting my vote like this..
+1 Roo's Daemoness
+1 Nolly's Daemoness


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness, no contest.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 Nollys


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness, the inlay is just too awesome.


----------



## b7string (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 Nolly's Deamoness
+1 Roo's Deamoness

Thanks to those, I gotta go change my pants.


----------



## machinehead91 (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 Roo
+1 Nolly
+1 Iceman


----------



## SjPedro (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness

that fretboard with that water effect is just killer!!


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 Nolly's Daemoness
+1 Tosin's New Ibanez


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> +1 Nolly's Daemoness
> +1 Tosin's New Ibanez



GoTMs must be 7 strings, so Tosin's 8 isn't eligible (even if it is freaking gorgeous).


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> GoTMs must be 7 strings, so Tosin's 8 isn't eligible (even if it is freaking gorgeous).



Thing is ERGOTY is somehow dead...To rephrase a quote of MaxOfMetal : An 8 string has a built in 7 string


----------



## StuGe (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 miraz's Keller 7 string


----------



## exxecutor (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 Roo's Daemoness
+1 Nolly's Daemoness

... pure win!


----------



## jsousa (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 for both Daemoness's


----------



## eatenback2life (Aug 29, 2010)

Nominating my custom (hand-painted) Ibanez RG7321.. 

Sevenstring.org - eatenback2life's Album: hand-painted masterpieces - Picture


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 29, 2010)

eatenback2life said:


> Nominating my custom (hand-painted) Ibanez RG7321..
> 
> Sevenstring.org - eatenback2life's Album: hand-painted masterpieces - Picture



Sorry - as per the rules you cannot nominate your own guitar.


----------



## steve982 (Aug 30, 2010)

+1 nolly's!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 for the Iceman
Incredible looking guitar and I hate HATE the Iceman shape but this one is really cool!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 2, 2010)

+1 Iceman
+1 Sebastian's KxK


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2010)

+1 on the Keller


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> GoTMs must be 7 strings, so Tosin's 8 isn't eligible (even if it is freaking gorgeous).



Did. not. know. that. 

ty sir


----------



## danny taylor (Sep 2, 2010)

The KxK's got my vote. I'm a sucker for the single humbucker design


----------



## gnroach (Sep 4, 2010)

+1 for the Carvin


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 4, 2010)

Now that it's September, shouldn't there be a winner?


----------



## Jekyll11 (Sep 5, 2010)

+1 Nolly's Dæmoness


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 Roo
+1 Nolly
+1 Iceman


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 7, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Nolly's Daemoness
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 for the first one (my first choice) 

+1 for the second as my runner up...just for having a rain drop on the fret board


----------



## filipe200x (Sep 7, 2010)

It has to be Nolly's Daemoness. The beauty of the guitar is outstanding. Also it appears to be really clean and new.


----------



## Ketzer (Sep 8, 2010)

+1 Iceman.
+1 Roo's Daemoness.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 9, 2010)

Choosing between the Iceman and Daemoness's is fucking tough!

for me its gotta be...

+1 Iceman, One of my favourite (or possibly my fav) shapes built to an awesome spec, always loved the iceman ever since i first laid eyes on one. Dont think il ever part with my Ic400, would love a seven string iceman.

Not to downplay either of the Daemoness guitars as they are both soooo nice and have caused alot of Daemons Gas last few months!


----------



## Phyllo (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 Nolly's daemoness
+1 Roo's daemoness
+1 Rico


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 10, 2010)

+1 Iceman.


----------



## gnroach (Sep 11, 2010)

+1 for the Carvin!


----------



## sted (Sep 12, 2010)

KxK!


----------



## Ghost40 (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 Miraz's Keller 7


----------



## dark_guitar (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 Daemoness


----------



## BornOfOsiris (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## Matticus (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 iceman. thats like my dream guitar, minus a trem. though those deamoness' are preaty damn sexy aswell.


----------



## gstacey1 (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for roo's daemoness
+1 for nolly's daemoness


----------



## the1andonlytjs (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 Iceman


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Sep 22, 2010)

+1 for Jeroenofzo's Iceman
+1 for Roo's Daemoness
Both are damn good looking guitars.


----------

